# Stealth Shoes



## Ernest Scribbler (Feb 17, 2013)

*Ladies Designer Stealth Shoes*

Ladies Designer Shoes to go creeping around in undetected


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

Those could fly a sortee around my airspace anytime.


----------

